# Why are poll options removed?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Why are some poll options removed by mods?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I had a poll mangled so badly by a mod once that I requested it be deleted entirely (which was done). Without the Taco option, it just didn't work.

I guess someone doesn't see the value of nonsensical poll options. This seems like a strange blindness to me, since such options are extremely common and well understood throughout the rest of the internet.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This area is for software issues only. PM me an example and I'll look into it for you.


----------

